# Yamaha Multi Function Gauges and Bus Bars



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Is there a way to trouble shoot and see what the broken link is between the engine and the gauges?

I have the gauges installed and have power to them but my tach is not getting the information needed to display my rpm. I checked the connections all the way back to the engine and checked the fuses which seem to be good. I was informed that the gauges wire directly to the ECM so the information is being lost somewhere along that chain from the wiring from the ECM to the bus bar to the next bus bar to the gauge itself. 

Now, the power is being relayed all the way to the gauge and I get the gauges powered up when the ignition is on, just no information. 

If the bus was bad, would it still allow the power but not the information to be relayed? 

I guess I just need some advice on how to proceed from there. 

Also I am not getting a display of the hours on the engine to the gauges. So no information is coming from the ECM to the digital gauges. I need this fixed so that I can figure out what prop I need!

Thanks all!

Blaine


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Is the terminator installed in the bus hub.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Sequoiha said:


> Is the terminator installed in the bus hub.



Yes, installed on both hubs. I have one in the back and one under my console.

This thing seems like it should be simple and straight forward but for some reason, it is so far from it to me lol :bangin:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you take a picture of the hubs, you can also measure the resistance of the terminators, they should each be 120 ohms,


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Sequoiha said:


> Can you take a picture of the hubs, you can also measure the resistance of the terminators, they should each be 120 ohms,


Here are photos.


----------



## splinter9 (Jul 4, 2018)

I have the same issue described above i.e. tachs and fuel gauges are energized but are not receiving any data about the engines. I have tried every thing and looked every where but can't solve. I even bought a new data link cord and plugged into stern bus hub and laid wire across deck plugged into the dash board hub bus. Still not getting data at the helm. Yes I checked under the engine cowlings all wires are connected. Did this fellows problem get fixed? What was the fix? Please help.


----------

